# Neutering After Care



## AshleyHarris22 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Everyone, 

Fiji was neutered today and we are die to pick him up at 3.30, the after care instructions from the nurse just seem really overwhelming and now i'm really worried about how we are going to cope. 

Because Fiji is a very lively young man they are giving us some sedatives to keep him calm in the days after the operation but i just don;t know how we are going to stop him jumping on to the sofa.. 

I'm also not sure how we're going to cope without walks and just taking him to the garden to do his business. 

The nurse also advised we keep the collar on him even if he doesn't like it. From here i have decided i want to trial the onesie approach but don't want to allow him any access to the wound.

I know i'm being a bit of a panicky mum but would really appreciate any advice from anyone who has experienced this.. 

Thank you xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor you - it is a worry.
I have girls, but they came through their spays fine...
Several boys on here have just been neutered and it was ok..
I think you'll find that it will be ok - hope Fiji rests a bit!
With Kiki I put her to bed and she slept a lot for the first couple of days, lucky I guess.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter was very quiet and sleepy and subdued after his op. He hated his collar with a vengeance and I wish I had gone for the onesie. Bonnie was leaping around the house after her op, it was hard keeping her quiet although Dex was very gentle with her.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

We tried the onesie but stuck with the cone as Dudley was nibbling at the wound, in fact had to get a bigger cone the next day as he could still reach it. We didn't have the problem of jumping on the sofa as he is not allowed on there anyway, but he did seem calmer than normal, he was really perky in himself just not bounding around, I think he just found the cone a bit annoying, he wasn't stressed by it, but it was as if he couldn't be bothered to charge about as he knew he would just keep bashing it. (watch out for the back of your legs if he wears one, mine were covered in bruises!). I still took him on walks, just on lead ones, not running, started with little ones and they get longer as he was healing, I took the cone off when I took him out, surprised me he didn't even make a fuss when we got in from walks and I put it back on. Don't worry you will be fine.


----------



## AshleyHarris22 (Jun 18, 2012)

He's not even attempting the sofa at the moment but he is very subdued and keeps whining and crying.. He's also not keen on going for a wee but maybe he doesn't need to!

Heartbreaking to see him all disorientated and uncomfortable but it's only for a couple of days.

Bless him, hopefully he will be more like himself tomorrow!


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Glad you asked - Monty is being done after Christmas and I'm already panicking! Let me know how it goes. I'd love some tips. X


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Ia think for Sami the first day was the worst. He was very sleepy and mopey, but did eat and pee and poo. He will be much better tomorrow, I promice!! Its really hard to know exactly how to administer after care, but I found with mine, I kinda just followed their leads . . dont overfeed . . maybe 1/2 meal of chicken and rice. He will sleep a lot for 24-48 hrs. You will Do Fine!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Today is day 7 for Jake. He was better when we switched from the cone to the onesie. He did not even try to get at it and the swelling was gone by day three. 
The first few days he was kind of down, spent a lot of time in my lap, but by day three he was running around. He did jump on the sofa a few times before I could stop him. Hubby also let him run up the stairs I was freaking. 
Today is one week and he is fine. Back to eating, sleeping and playing. He has no onesie on or cone. The scar is all healed up. 
It went much better than I thought.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Hey Ash,i'm going through it now with my ginger ,i put her in the onesies ,and they worked pritty good on the girl. i guess it is a little harder for a male ,he might be able to reach it .i would try them after a few days.and being upset is very typical. i was a awful state and all the good people here calm me down some what, just keep posting with your questions and the girls here will help you ,they are good Lumpy
oh she gets her last check-up on the 26 ..can't wait


----------



## AshleyHarris22 (Jun 18, 2012)

Really struggling this morning, he had a good night but now he is mega active and trying to get at the wound.. He also won't eat his breakfast which has the pain killers and sedative in it and its pouring with rain so he doesn't want to go and do his business!

So far this isn't all that fun but the vet opens at 9 and I'm sure I'll be the first caller!!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

ohhhhhhhhh you poor dear, you are haveing a bad day.and the rain outside don't help at all.do you have any thing around the house that would entice him to eat, you know like chicken or come caned dog food,.he would fee a lot better after he had his med, good luck dear hope it get better ,,,,,Lumpy


----------



## AshleyHarris22 (Jun 18, 2012)

Things are starting to look up.. He's definitely not as whiney as he was and he's lively so I think he feels ok.. Managed to get him to eat and from now on will put his medication in something more enticing than his food so he takes it!

Took him for a very short walk, which I know is against the rules but he went to the toilet lots and I think his unwillingness to go in the garden was adding to his discomfort.. He also seems to have accepted the cone and just chilled out abit.. Fingers crossed he continues to get better and better, but one things for sure, cockapoos aren't like other breeds, they have far more energy.. He's literally the dog that won't be sedated!

Thanks everyone for your advice xx


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

yes they are. when the vet told us to keep ginger quits and still ,i told him in your dreams Haa Haa ,she was running around the 2ND day and haven't stopped yet she will pick up a stick in the yard and just race around with it .and then she will slow down a bit to go poo % pee and then right back again ,but that is just the way cockapoos are i guess ,well good luck sweety .it will all be ok....lumpy


----------

